# Reddit- Is it just me or does the reddit content/user-base scream SP



## joabloab (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm a pretty big reddit fan. While the content was probably what initially reeled me in, its really the comments that keep me hooked. Everyone speaks in such a Se sort of fashion. If I were to guess, its basically a chatroom for like-minded STPs. (Or to be less politically correct, an STP circle jerk). 

Yes, a couple intuitives here and there but come on.


----------



## short circuit (Sep 19, 2016)

This is kind of late but I ise Reddit a lot. Especially Reddit mbti. There seems to be more SPs on there than here


----------



## goodthankyou (Mar 25, 2016)

I dunno. It always occurred to me to be a very NTP-type place. I feel that SPs in general, especially STPs would be rather out there doing stuff than hanging out on online forums.

Someone made a handy chart:

https://www.reddit.com/r/infj/comments/36ahog/mbti_distribution_of_reddit_vs_general_population/


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

It's more of a place for commenting and banter, not in-depth conversation.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

there are a lot of different sections on reddit. different sections for different people. so surely people of all types use it? i personally do, i like how the layout is nice and simple with thumbnails so i can decide what i want to read or not read. shrugs.


----------



## goodthankyou (Mar 25, 2016)

A recent poll for the MBTI subreddit, don't know if it reflects all of Reddit, though.

link


----------

